
China has a $777B problem with unpaid bills - bootload
http://smh.com.au/business/markets/china-has-a-777-billion-problem-with-unpaid-bills-20160321-gnn0er.html
======
DrScump
Redistributed but unattributed version of the Bloomberg original:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11324446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11324446)

Notes that $777B is _Australian_ dollars.

